# New Covenant Theology Critique



## AntiFederalist13 (Dec 31, 2015)

I was wondering if anyone has written any books critiquing the NCT position from an orthodox CT perspective? If not, I'd appreciate just any scholarly critiques of New Covenant Theology. Thanks!


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Dec 31, 2015)

A PB thread worth reviewing:
http://www.puritanboard.com/showthread.php/21024-Horton-the-Mosaic-Covenant-and-the-WCF

In particular:
http://www.puritanboard.com/showthr...saic-Covenant-and-the-WCF?p=266837#post266837
http://www.puritanboard.com/showthr...saic-Covenant-and-the-WCF?p=267101#post267101
http://www.puritanboard.com/showthr...saic-Covenant-and-the-WCF?p=267183#post267183
http://www.puritanboard.com/showthr...saic-Covenant-and-the-WCF?p=267308#post267308
etc. etc.


----------



## TylerRay (Dec 31, 2015)

Richard Barcellos did a critique of it at the 2015 GPTS Theology Conference:

http://www.sermonaudio.com/sermoninfo.asp?SID=461516690


----------



## arapahoepark (Dec 31, 2015)

If you're Reformed Baptist Rich Barcellos also did a book called In Defense of the Decalogue.

By the way, when I saw your name I thought you were a troll since we subscribe to Federal Theology but, it took me a few seconds to realize what you meant. Haha


----------

